# Sad to see them go!



## mullers3acers (Jul 1, 2009)

Our first steers are leaving us on July 6. And because they were friendly and we got use to them we are really going to miss them!


----------



## Thewife (Jul 1, 2009)

Where are they going?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 2, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Where are they going?


They are steers so, I'm sure they will taste good. 

 It can be hard to see them go.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 2, 2009)

just think youll be eating something you raised.


----------



## mullers3acers (Jul 2, 2009)

I am sure they will taste good because they were raised with love and care. It's their personality that I will miss.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah, I hear you. We have a steer here that if it were a heifer, she would be staying. But, HE will be tast, next fall. it's hard when they are friendly and you can do anything and everything with them, but remember....if they are easy to handle, we are safer. THAT is the key to all animal management.


----------

